# i have to say



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

is that working all day and all forkin night sucks .. i miss my king size bed .. thats all


----------



## JTaylor11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I know what you mean. I was away from the house 280+ days last year working. What you doing in the oilfield?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's a long time away from home!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad I finally got away from the oilfield!! I was working 7/7 over in DFW and then went Directional Drilling. Worked way too much for me!! Sure is nice to be home every night....(until I deploy to Iraq early next year anyways! lol)


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

please be careful in iraq drillers I have had to many friends get lost over there I don't need one more but thanks for what you do for the good old USA


----------



## JTaylor11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah thats what Ive been doing the last few years is Directional Drilling.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ For what Company? I worked for Weatherford out of Granbury, TX.


----------



## JTaylor11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Schlumberger out of Houston. They've laid over half of us off, cut our day rates in half and working is twice as much. I haven't saw much of the house this year.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i run thru tubing motors on coiled tubing and fishing tools on coiled tubing... been busy in the hainsville shell


----------



## JTaylor11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I've wanted to see that. The job before last was for PetroHawk in Mansfield. I like working up there. Suppose to have a job starting up the first of the month onside Shreveport.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

we do a lot of work for petro chicken ... bring ur 4 wheeler up here when you do you can keep it at my house when you get done we can ride.... :rockn:


----------



## JTaylor11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll have to do that. Isn't HighLifter suppose to have something going on the middle of the month?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea they re opening the park sometime no drinking and no night riding.. the park is just outside shreveport


----------



## JTaylor11 (Jul 16, 2009)

No drinking? They giving Louisiana a bad name.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Glad I finally got away from the oilfield!! I was working 7/7 over in DFW and then went Directional Drilling. Worked way too much for me!! Sure is nice to be home every night....(until I deploy to Iraq early next year anyways! lol)


 
Know what you guys mean...spent the better half of four years all over the world for Military. Enjoyed some of it and down right Hated some of it. You do what you gotta do and move on. Becareful and don't take anything for granted. Use your head and you should be fine.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^ This will be my second trip to Iraq, so I kinda know what will be going on, in a sense...

Just hoping to make it through and ensure all my guys come back as well. My wife will be having our baby girl in Dec. and then off to Iraq in Feb.March. When my son was born I was lucky to be home on my 2 week leave from Iraq. He was 6 months old before I got back home. This baby will be neary a year old when I get back...


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

walker said:


> yea they re opening the park sometime no drinking and no night riding.. the park is just outside shreveport


 
:thats_racist:


Hatin' on us necks!!!!!!!!!!!


Just sayin'


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

no sir my neck been red for years


----------



## goodtimes750 (Aug 12, 2009)

workin for weatherford as a R&M tech. Stuck in some village in india for 4 months. everything sucks here. its the armpit of the world.


----------

